
Jonathan Rosenberg: Rules to Success - tosh
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=P1T-1FqUBVY
======
tosh
The talk is better than the title.

~~~
tosh
TL;DW [https://arpitonline.com/2010/04/03/notes-from-jonathan-
rosen...](https://arpitonline.com/2010/04/03/notes-from-jonathan-rosenbergs-
talk-on-rules-to-success/)

